# Beta Blockers for Presentations



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Welp, it seems this semester I have been fortunate enough to not have to do any sort of presentations in any of my classes as it looks now...due to carefully picking and choosing/adding/dropping. Though this also means it might be alright now, but in the future there is no escaping the inevitable. Which is why I need to ask those who are experienced with beta blockers for these types of situations if they are truly effective. And also how easy is it to get a script from your GP? As far as tolerance/dependence is concerned, does this exist particularly with beta blockers?

All knowledge and experience is welcome. Thanks


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I'd like to know the answer to this question too. I had to wing a speech and did okay on it, but I felt like my chest was going to explode and my legs were ready for a marathon. 

I'm confident that the next one will be easier with lots of preparation. In the event I panic again, I'd like to be able to call the doctor's office without going in to get a short-term prescription.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know about beta blockers but for presentations I used Basch Remedy Spray.  Worked a treat. Nice and cheap, and tastes good!


----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm on beta blockers (propranolol) for anxiety attacks and I can say my heart rate hardly budged during even the bad ones and helped reduce the time I'd be having them. Never had to do any presentations while I've been on them but they will help with the palpitations. I'm on 40mg though so don't take my word for it especially if your put on a low dose.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Greyx said:


> I'm on beta blockers (propranolol) for anxiety attacks and I can say my heart rate hardly budged during even the bad ones and helped reduce the time I'd be having them. Never had to do any presentations while I've been on them but they will help with the palpitations. I'm on 40mg though so don't take my word for it especially if your put on a low dose.


Do you notice any issues with tolerance? How often do you take it?


----------



## vegasclimber (Jan 30, 2014)

Beta blockers were extremely effective for me. I only used beta blockers (propanol?) for giving presentations. I had a speech class that I put off until my senior year. At the time I took the speech class I didn't know about beta blockers. Every speech was a nightmare for me. Constant anxiety about giving the speeches, shaking and trembling, red face, it was bad and I never really got any better at giving speeches.

I went on to get my masters degree and found out I had to teach a 45 minute class as the main part of our grade for the semester. Luckily a friend in the class told me he used beta blockers so I went to a psych and got a prescription.

The difference was truly unbelievable. During the presentation I had no physical side effects. No shaky voice, no trembling, etc.. Although you still feel just as nervous on the inside the comfort that you get from knowing that others can't tell how nervous you are immediately gave me the confidence I needed to improve at public speaking.

I highly recommend the beta blockers for presentations. Just make sure you get a high enough dose that will be effective. I know you can get them from a general MD just do some research for correct dosage. A psych would be better at dosage but also a lot more expensive for the appointment.

Also you should consider using something like adavan at the same time if you are really nervous about the presentation. The doctor should be able to suggest a good med.

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

vegasclimber said:


> Beta blockers were extremely effective for me. I only used beta blockers (propanol?) for giving presentations. I had a speech class that I put off until my senior year. At the time I took the speech class I didn't know about beta blockers. Every speech was a nightmare for me. Constant anxiety about giving the speeches, shaking and trembling, red face, it was bad and I never really got any better at giving speeches.
> 
> I went on to get my masters degree and found out I had to teach a 45 minute class as the main part of our grade for the semester. Luckily a friend in the class told me he used beta blockers so I went to a psych and got a prescription.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reassuring post! I am certainly going to give these a try hopefully soon.


----------

